# Where to go about getting a bird?



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all, I currently own 2 dog's and two budgies.

The budgies I currently own are 1 male and 1 female both of which came from pet stores though are semi tame (will sit on your head or finger but not very often).

I got them when I was much younger from my grandparents as my grandpa was allergic to the feathers we've now had Popo for 5 years and Pika for about 1 year and they are a happy little couple together.

We got Popo and an albino budgie named Cece originally from my grandparents but Cece passed away a year ago so we got Pika to keep Popo company, Cece and Popo couldn't live together as they fought but Pika and Popo are great together.


Anyways I digress, I'm looking to add possibly a 3rd budgie or cockatiel type to the mix, but this time I'd like a more trainable hand tame one so I wonder where I'd go about getting one. I already have a second cage from Cece and food, feeders, toys and what not so I'm all set up for another and prepared just no idea where to go about getting one as I don't want to go down the pet shop route again since I now realise it's a pretty bad thing.

Added - I don't keep my birds in the cage all the time, they both get a hour of free flight in a empty room in the house per day - supervised. Sometimes I let Popo out in the living room as well, Pika is far to clumsy and would get herself hurt.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Get it from a breeder,hand reared.Have a look on preloved.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Get it from a breeder,hand reared.Have a look on preloved.


Oh I never thought of preloved, I'll take a look there and search for some breeders.

Also, does anyone know if it is alright to get a 3rd even though I already have two who have 'paired' I believe. I wouldn't put them together but the cages would be side by side.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a look here
Birds For Sale & Free Bird Classifieds | Bird Trader


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Plenty of free ads yes...but if you can, use the advertisers Email.The telephone numbers are premium rate and you will be paying top wack per minute if you use them.Better to Email and ask for their personal number.

'Birdtrek' has none of these and is completely free.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all!

I think I've decided to go for a cockatiel but I want to know if having a different type of bird in a cage next to my budgies will upset them at all? Or should I be keeping the new bird in another room?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If your budgies are just pets and not breeding another cage with a bird in it will be ok.They'll soon get used to it.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

They will soon get used to it and will be friendly enough, just hope you are prepared for a lot of noise with budgies and cockatiels lol


----------

